# Slang/popular name for "Toilette":



## Antoni

Sorry for writing in English. I understand your reply in Català and more languages. I'm from Sardenya and firstly, I'm looking for the Catalan slang/popular word for "Toilette (Français)"; "Retrete/Excusado (Castillano); "Bog (English)". 


Gràcies amics.


----------



## Tomby

Recordo tres paraules: lavabo, váter i W.C.


----------



## Antoni

Tombatossals said:


> Recordo tres paraules: lavabo, váter i W.C.


 

<<Sardinian: Sas tres paraulas funt bonas ma mi preguntamu si doi sunt paraulas prus lejas/malas>>
<<English: The three words are good but I wonder if there are words more unpolite "bad"/popular>>
 
For instance, italians say "Bagno [sound=Banyo] but a popular/slang word is "Cesso". 
Could you please translate my request in Català for no-English readers? 
In the meantime I’ll try to improve my Català.
Sardinian and Català have a lot in common.


----------



## betulina

Hola, Antoni 



Antoni said:


> Could you please translate my request in Català for no-English readers?
> 
> <<Sardinian: Sas tres paraulas funt bonas ma mi preguntamu si doi sunt paraulas prus lejas/malas>>
> <<English: The three words are good but I wonder if there are words more unpolite "bad"/popular>>


 
<<Català: Totes tres paraules estan bé, però em pregunto si hi ha paraules més "populars"/d'argot>>
 

Parlem de la tassa del vàter pròpiament o de tota la cambra de bany? Per la cambra, jo dic "el lavabo", i per la tassa només se m'acut "el vàter". Altres sinònims que he trobat són "la latrina", "la caganera", "la cagadora", "la bassa"... però, a part de, potser, _latrina_, no ho sento dir. 

A veure què hi diuen els altres!


----------



## Mei

betulina said:


> Parlem de la tassa del vàter pròpiament o de tota la cambra de bany? Per la cambra, jo dic "el lavabo", i per la tassa només se m'acut "el vàter". Altres sinònims que he trobat són "la latrina", "la caganera", "la cagadora", "la bassa"... però, a part de, potser, _latrina_, no ho sento dir.



 Ostres, jo només dic "lavabo", "vàter" o "cuarto de bany" (hauria de dir "cambra de bany"... "cuarto" no és correcte)... no em ve cap més paraula ara mateix.

Salut!

Mei


----------



## Samaruc

Una altra paraula que recorde és "el comú" (ho deien les meues àvies). "Lloc excusat" també es diu.

I, ja en argot, un parell d'expressions amb la seua explicació:


Ca Garcia: Ací es fa un joc de paraules un poc escatològic, de forma que pot entendre's com "ca-gar cia".
Ca Roca: Simplement perquè moltes tasses de bany són de la marca "Roca".

Aclariment per a n'Antoni (que potser no li cal, no ho sé): "Ca" és un apòcop que vol dir "casa de", de forma que, literalment, les anteriors expressions es refereixen a les cases on hi viu algú que té Garcia o Roca com a cognom.

Salut i visca "sa limba sarda"!


----------



## Xerinola

Antoni said:


> <<Sardinian: Sas tres paraulas funt bonas ma mi preguntamu si doi sunt paraulas prus lejas/malas>>
> <<English: The three words are good but I wonder if there are words more unpolite "bad"/popular>>
> 
> For instance, italians say "Bagno [sound=Banyo] but a popular/slang word is "Cesso".
> Could you please translate my request in Català for no-English readers?
> In the meantime I’ll try to improve my Català.
> Sardinian and Català have a lot in common.


 
HOla!
Jo dic "vaig al vàter", "vaig al lavabo". Molt bona l'expressió de vaig a veure en Roca o vaig a visitar en Roca, molt utilitzada en to de conya!
Per cert, que ben parit el sard (??) (sardinian)! Em penso que no l'havia vist mai!

Fins araaa
X:


----------



## Antoni

betulina said:


> Hola, Antoni
> 
> 
> 
> <<Català: Totes tres paraules estan bé, però em pregunto si hi ha paraules més "populars"/d'argot>>
> 
> 
> Parlem de la tassa del vàter pròpiament o de tota la cambra de bany? Per la cambra, jo dic "el lavabo", i per la tassa només se m'acut "el vàter". Altres sinònims que he trobat són "la latrina", "la caganera", "la cagadora", "*la bassa*"... però, a part de, potser, _latrina_, no ho sento dir.
> 
> A veure què hi diuen els altres!


 
As I said Sardinian and Català have much in common. 

We say "*Sa Bassa*" particularly in rural places .... old houses in the countryside.  


Ok for now .....


----------



## betulina

Samaruc said:


> Ca Garcia: Ací es fa un joc de paraules un poc escatològic, de forma que pot entendre's com "ca-gar cia".
> Ca Roca: Simplement perquè moltes tasses de bany són de la marca "Roca".


  I encara se n'hi pot afegir un altre! "Can Felip"!! L'explicació ve d'aquell rei que tenen cap per avall al Museu de Xàtiva.


----------



## Laia

També hi ha gent que diu que va als "*serveis*", quan es tracta de lavabos de restaurants, bars i altres locals.


----------



## Antoni

Samaruc said:


> Una altra paraula que recorde és *(1)* "*el comú*" (ho deien les meues àvies). "Lloc excusat" també es diu.
> 
> I, ja en argot, un parell d'expressions amb la seua explicació:
> 
> Ca Garcia: Ací es fa un joc de paraules un poc escatològic, de forma que pot entendre's com "ca-gar cia".
> Ca Roca: Simplement perquè moltes tasses de bany són de la marca "Roca".
> Aclariment per a n'Antoni (que potser no li cal, no ho sé): *(2)* "Ca" és un apòcop que vol dir "casa de", de forma que, literalment, les anteriors expressions es refereixen a les cases on hi viu algú que té Garcia o Roca com a cognom.
> 
> *(3)* Salut i visca "sa limba sarda"!


 
**********************************************
*(1)* Another similarity between Català and Sardinian. 
If "El Comù" means "a place in common ..... " well in Sardinia - mainly in the north, but also in the south - is used to say "*Sa Comùna*". 

This name is polite/familiar (not rude) com "Sa bassa". 

*(2)* "Gracies" for beeing so helpful.
In Sardinia we still use the Latin word "Domu" for "Ca ... sa". 

*(3)* Visca el *Barça* també.  


Does anybody know a Catalan Dictionary (*on line*) ?? 
I've started with " Tech yourself Catalan" By Alan Yates, but the dictionary in very poor.  

Gracies Tothqm ......


----------



## Laia

Antoni said:


> Does anybody know a Catalan Dictionary (*on line*) ??
> I've started with " Tech yourself Catalan" By Alan Yates, but the dictionary in very poor.
> 
> Gracies Tothqm ......


 
Gran Diccionari de la Llengua Catalana

Diccionari català-valencià-balear


----------



## Antoni

Gracies Laila.


----------



## susanb

*Can Roca* és el més utilitzat per la zona on estic jo. De totes maneres no es pot dir que sigui *slang*. És simplement informal. Aniré pensant, a veure si se m'acut alguna altra paraula.


----------



## RIU

Dons a casa diem "al trono", "al ponedero" referit a on posen ous les gallines.
Tinc un amic que sempre diu "la biblioteca" però es que ho es!! hi te dues estanteries de llibres i un revistero.


----------

